# Soggy few nights



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Fished the ast two nights with my Dad. Night one brought a good rain early on, and the fish follwed. The 33lber came at 8:50pm, and the 18 and 38 came back to back at around 4:30am. Night number two brought even more rain, and a chunky 28 pounder. Certainly can't complain guys, they're eating good.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Here's the 28.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice cats, where did you get them from?


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Once again, Great job Joe!!!


----------



## dcr619 (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice cats!


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

Those flatheads are super dark in color! Awesome fish. Almost all the flatheads we catch up here are yellow in color! Great lake fish!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Spoon feeding anglers specific locations is one way to create a helpless, dependant person who will spend their time begging for short cuts instead of puttingin the work and learning something for themselves. Like quite a few on this forum. Sorry to burst your bubble but this was another MWCD lake.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

bigcatjoe said:


> Spoon feeding anglers specific locations is one way to create a helpless, dependant person who will spend their time begging for short cuts instead of puttingin the work and learning something for themselves. Like quite a few on this forum. Sorry to burst your bubble but this was another MWCD lake.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Straight truth telling here. Really uncalled for to begin with trying to say where you were fishing. :T


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

bigcatjoe said:


> Spoon feeding anglers specific locations is one way to create a helpless, dependant person who will spend their time begging for short cuts instead of puttingin the work and learning something for themselves. Like quite a few on this forum. Sorry to burst your bubble but this was another MWCD lake.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 This is true to an extent. When I first read the post I thought about asking what lake the fish came from. I dont target catfish, but was just curious, as you have had a couple good nights. I, like you, dont put where i fish in my reports. And thats fine. But just because someone ask what lake you were fishing doesnt mean they are helpless,dependent,people who will look for shortcuts.

:BYou flathead guys Impress the heck out of me with your catches, esp. the ones fishing lakes(not saying its harder then rivers),cause of ALL that water. And the patience to wait ALL night for one or two bites is very impresive imo,and truly understand not wanting to put what lake in your post.:B

Congrats on the very impresive fish you guys have gotten!


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Great jobs guys! I won't ask where, but I will ask; what bait? I'm assuming shad or bluegill. Keep up the good work, and feel free to invite me along for your next trip!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

I dont have an issue mentioning a lake name. Thats harmless, for the most part. But fishing for flathead is similar to deer hunting. It takes years to develop patterns and specifc spots that trophy fish use year after year. For most guys that put this time in, the specifics of some of the spots they worked to find are guarded. The last thing we want is to pull up to a spot we worked to find to see someone there solely because they read a post on the internet. In putting the years in chasing these fish, you really learn to respect them simply for challenge they present. Not to mention that a trophy flathead can be 30 years old or older. They arent a renewable resource. And will a fisherman who found these spots on the internet and catches one of these guys for the first time have that respect and release them? Maybe not. It pains me to see an animal that beat the odds for so many years me hauled off and made table fair or worse. Especially old mature fish. I may have been harsh with the last response, but for me flathead fishing is something ive done all my life and plan to continue. I respect the fish I'm after more than I respect a lot of the people i see filling these lakes with garbage and abandoned jug lines. Seeing the sport grow each year is a great thing. But the growing lack of respect for the resource and their habitat just plain sucks. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

And Zach these guys all ate big bluegills.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

I want one LOL.. I'm at the Ohio right now

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I know one guy for sure I won't ask for, or take any advice from on this forum. No pun was intended asking where they came from. Was just making conversation.


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

I wouldnt take my advice either, i dont know what im doing. I never made any comments towards you or your question. But trying to point out an exact location on a public forum is bs.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

First off I never asked for an exact location. If that's what I wanted I would have asked. For example, lake erie, Ohio river, mosquito etc are general locations, not exact fishing spots, that's no bs


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Once again, i was not in any way talking about your comment.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

